# Interesting video on mpg cars we could have



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

VW Passat 78.5 MPG in the Uk


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

I always wondered.. What is the leanest ratio of atomsphere and fuel that would produce a productive explosion in a cylinder of a 4 stroke engine? The fuel mixture (ratio) can only be so low to be anywhere near productive enough to work with. Even with precise fuel management, it still takes so much fuel to make enough power to move a vehicle and four people down the road at modern highway speeds. This is the reason that smaller cars get better fuel mileage, isn't it? Less weight, Smaller cylinder size, less air, less fuel needed. I know octane can make some difference but still.. I gotta question some of these claims..


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Add in differnet sized gallons. British gallon is about 10% larger then the Imperial.

Desiel fuel has a higher BTU rating per gallon.

Different fuel standards for the processing.

Different EPA standards. At one time there regulations were stricter than ours but that is no longer the case.

Different safety standards. Europe hasn't adopted our rollover standard yet that added 500 to 700lbs per car.

List goes on.


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

wy_white_wolf said:


> Add in differnet sized gallons. British gallon is about 10% larger then the Imperial.
> 
> Desiel fuel has a higher BTU rating per gallon.
> 
> ...


Add in the fact that the vehicle listed has a 1.6l engine and ours is 2.0l...

And why, exactly, is this being cross posted from Homesteading Questions?

Michael


----------



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

Sorry for the cross posting. Some here almost never get over here to alt energy forum, and vice versa. I have friend looking for a diesel and found the video. Made for some good discussion, and concerns.

Thanks for all the comments and more are welcome.


----------

